

Show HN: Collapsible, easier-to-read HN threads - tpwong

I put together a simple collapsible comment browser for HN earlier today, as I'd found long HN comment threads to be somewhat difficult to parse ("Wait, what is this guy replying to?")<p>It's written 100 lines of javascript + jQuery, and the more enterprising could probably turn the code a bookmarklet as it can run entirely on the client side. Also works fairly well on iOS.<p>Hat Tip: Built on the Hacker News API: http://api.ihackernews.com/. Great stuff, although if you click a link and nothing appears, it's probably because the API returned a server error.<p>http://hncomments.com/
======
EECS
Crashes a few times upon initial loading. Had to refresh. After it did load, I
find the examples are much harder to read than helpful. There are a couple of
Chrome plugins I currently use for hacker news for helping identify new
comments as well as collapse comments that works out well without having to
leave the actual hacker news site.

1]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hockhafcdegocajmjh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hockhafcdegocajmjhafgjncjpodihkd?hl=en)

2]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/imeeonmdbakdmilnnc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/imeeonmdbakdmilnnccaddiplgjjhbog?hl=en)

Those are the ones I use and they work fairly well. Of course that doesn't
actually help stuff like iOS browsing but it doesn't bother me too much.

------
tpwong
Clickable: <http://hncomments.com/>

Example: <http://hncomments.com/2530663>

